# Car shopping



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Well old faithful aka my 1996 honda civic looks like its done for good now. Timing belt is done any a couple other small issues, Realistically just not worth to fix from what I have heard from multiple people. Long story short I need to pick up a cheap set of wheel's to get my butt moving around again. Was thinking a 2000+ VW or toyota just because they are reliable but I am just looking for something cheap/reliable and preferably cheap on gas. If anybody knows a family member / friend who is selling something in good shape let me know. Would like to keep it under 4,000 which isn't a ton but is enough to get me moving without it breaking down in a few thousand clicks.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/2004-kia-rio-4dr-sedan-red-600-obo-115369/
Check with John this sounds like a good deal.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

"Front passenger door won't open" - something to check out if you look at this car.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Sent john a message about it, sounds fair for the price as long as the motor and rest of the car are in good shape the door isn't a issue. I have 2 brothers who both work in autobody shops.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Stay away from VW just my .02 from experience horrible for reliability. Stick with Toyota or Honda or something like johns friend.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

VW's are one of those things you need to keep serviced if you don't they wont be nice to you back.(besides the electrical that is one of their downfalls) That and they can have the lemons but that is to be said about most manufactures these days. I know most of my family drives VW and they love them, Also my mechanic suggested a tdi vw but that's a little different. Either way I would still be happy to get one but not without a thorough inspection on a shop lift by somebody I trust. 
Just looking at other options because VW's dont drop their value to much they tend to hold better then most other car's. Which makes them hard to find for cheap.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Electrical haha you nailed it, you can service all you want but that won't prevent a car fire hahaha just garbage IMO and I'm a car guy person and definitely maintain on point.

My old "97" caught fire twice if I wasn't clear lol a former dubber here no hate just experience.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My parents old VW Jetta was a major lemon. 

Love my Honda CRV. Almost everyone I know who has a Honda has had little or no issues.

If you have bros who can help with the door work, then $500 is cheap.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Tis pending to somebody else so need to keep the search going if anybody has any leads would be very very appreciated! I like honda's, My civic was a reliable awesome little car that I spent just about nothing to keep running on the road for 3 years. A CRV is something I have been looking at too and would be happy if I found a deal on one of those.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

hondas are usually higher priced unfortunately, though if you can afford it, and its had its major maintenance done it will last you a decent amount of time (my accord is pushing 230k)
id stay far away from vw's
that car posted above is a really good price so long as its mechanicals are strong.
i suggest looking at toyota tercel, or older mazda protoge's


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Going to go check out a 2000 Infiniti i30 if everything pans out and the person gets back to me. Looks nice and clean, Anybody have experiences with them? Apparently they are pretty much a nissan maxima.


----------

